# it's apple season!



## JohnT (Oct 21, 2016)

Last year I made a bunch of apple pies and froze them. What I did not like is that they ended up "tasting frozen". 

A friend suggested that I, instead, can some apple pie filling. With the help of my niece, we first went apple picking, then we made 12 quarts of filling. Now, I can just get some fresh pie dough, dump in the filling, and bake for a nice fresher tasting apple pie. 

Here is a shot of my share and a shot of the resulting pie. IT WAS FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 21, 2016)

brilliant idea!


----------



## bkisel (Oct 21, 2016)

That piece of pie really does look appetizing!

Because of the lack of rain during the growing season here in North Central PA the apples have be sweeter than normal (also much less of them). Did you find that to be the case with the apples you picked?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 21, 2016)

Not at all. The trees around here are loaded.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Oct 26, 2016)

A boom year for apples here also. I've enough frozen such that come springtime I can make 36 gallons of wine.


----------

